

Data structure for Nearest Neighbor Search - VP Trees - orp
http://pnylab.com/pny/papers/vptree/vptree/

======
arnoldoMuller
This is a very important data structure from a historical point of view, but
unfortunately it doesn't work well when you are dealing with complex spaces.
Try LSH as mentioned before or something that is 10X faster:
<http://simmachines.com>

------
pork
Don't waste your time on space partitioning trees if you have big data, jump
straight to Locality Sensitive Hashing or approximate nearest neighbor graph
construction (WWW 2011)

------
BigZaphod
I'm no expert, but this doesn't seem to be any significantly better than a k-d
tree, does it? I might be missing something. I find academic papers hard to
parse.

